# What this forum is for and not for:



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi folks,

I just got a notice regarding the creation of a thread on emersed growth of Marijuana. One of the other moderators got to it before I was able to and deleted it. Thank you whoever you are.

*This forum is NOT, I repeat, NOT, for the discussion of culture of any plant that is listed as a controlled substance. Yes, that includes Poppies for you smarties out there.*

I will not tolerate any topics related, however lightly, to growing the above plants. The topics will be deleted as soon as they're found and I will ask Art to have the author banned, no questions asked. I don't care who you are or how much you've brought to the hobby.

Consider this the one and only warning you get.

I apologize to the rest of you who take this forum seriously and use it how it was intended to be used. *To discuss plants suitable for aquarium or other decorative uses*

Thank you,
Phil


----------

